# Is this for real?



## cyberpaull (Jul 31, 2012)

Is this bike for real? Or is it some custom job?. The seller claims it's very rare, but I can't find anything on it. I'm not interested in buying it, just curious.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 31, 2012)

I've never seen it.  I think it's a custom job.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 1, 2012)

Schwinn dealers as well as other bike shops sold and still sell trike kits.  That is one of them.  Low Rider people do that all the time.  I was a shop teacher before I retired and helped one of my students do that to a Huffy Daisy tandem.  Roger


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 1, 2012)

*I was joking that I would make one of those someday*

Well that's what you get when you use a tandem frame with a trike back end -- I even thought it would be crazy to try using a Colson rear steer tandem for the same project -- I made a Phantom trike early this year so I could ride my bicycle after my motorcycle accident - then I changed the front end out to a ladies Panther frame ( since its difficult to get over the men's top tube with a broken arm & all ) -- they were both fun but difficult to ride I found since your bike is always sloped like the ground it's riding on ( tilts towards the curb ) & is crazy to ride it down a hill since there is only one drive wheel in the back -- I will try to dig up some pics of my creations & post them here -- This bike pictured is obviously repainted since the wheels & rear trike part is all the same color -- looks cool - but unless you live in a flat area in town it would be a b*#^% to ride & transport -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 1, 2012)

I would have to guess that that is a VERY NICE Custom Job.

Grab it if the price is right!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

*SOLD!* I have one of those kits if anyone is interested, includes fenders and reflectors...$150.00 minus wheels, racks, basket, *but vintage ice chest IS included*, shipped domestically. bri *SOLD, SOLD, SOLD!!!*


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 1, 2012)

I call DIBS!

PM sent


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 1, 2012)

*Crazy bike*

Thanks for all the info. It on Craigslist Los Angeles under 1973 Schwinn Tandem Trike Vintage - $850 (Carson) If interested.


----------



## jn316 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Just about when you think you have seen it all.*

I probably shouldn't mention this as someone will pop up a picture of a Hearse Schwinn version.
Jn316


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 1, 2012)

I Like Hearses!


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is a tandem trike. It looks like it's a kit.


----------

